# putkistossa tai johdoissa kuljetettavat tavarat



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Suomen tullilaissa lukee



> Tulli voi määrätä rajavyöhykkeellä,* putkistoissa tai johdoissa kuljetettavien tavaroiden*
> sekä muun taloudelliselta merkitykseltään vähäisen liikenteen kuten posti-ja matkustajaliikenteen
> tuontikuljetuksista erikseen.



Miten tavaroita voi "kuljettaa" putkistossa saati (sähkö)johdoissa? (En ole tosin ihan varma, onko kyse sähköjohdoista vai toisenlaisista.)

Tiedän, että maat ostavat joskus sähkövoimaa, vettä, öljyä yms. toisiltaan, mutta sanotaanko yleensä "tavara(t)" aineista tai voimasta?

Kiitos


----------



## Marko55

Kysymys on putkipostijärjestelmästä:
Putkipostijärjestelmät, putkiposti, putkipostit, sairaala putkiposti, kaupan putkiposti, putkiposti kapselit, teollisuus putkiposti; apteekki putkiposti
Putkiposti | Solotop

Olen nähnyt apteekissa, miten tavara tulee putkipostissa. Tuossa toisessa linkissä sanotaan:
"Myymäläpinta-ala ja henkilökunnan määrä ovat apteekkien tehokkuuden ja turvallisuuden kannalta elinehto. Putkipostien hyödyntäminen lääkevaraston ja myyntipisteen välillä nostaa tehokkuutta ja kannattavuutta. Lääkevarasto voidaan sijoittaa esim. kellariin tai muualle rakennukseen, jolloin myymäläpinta-ala saadaan parhaaseen ja tehokkaimpaan mahdolliseen käyttöön."


----------



## etrade

Kyseessä on ulkomaankauppa, tullirajan yli.
Tullilaki 304/2016 - Ajantasainen lainsäädäntö - FINLEX ®

Tuo on kaiketi suomennos Euroopan Unionin tullialueen lainsäädännöstä. Vastaava teksti pitäisi löytää EU:n pykälistä, niin voisi olla "helpompi" ymmärtää mitä putkistolla ja johdoilla tässä tapauksessa tarkoitetaan.
Apteekkien tai kauppojen putkistot eivät ylitä tullirajaa, eli esimerkiksi tullivarastosta myymälään ja siinä välissä tapahtuvaa tavaroiden tullaamista.


----------



## Gavril

etrade said:


> Kyseessä on ulkomaankauppa, tullirajan yli.
> Tullilaki 304/2016 - Ajantasainen lainsäädäntö - FINLEX ®
> 
> Tuo on kaiketi suomennos Euroopan Unionin tullialueen lainsäädännöstä.



Viimeisen käännöstyöni perusteella olen melkein varma, että kyse on alkuperältään suomalaisesta asiakirjasta eikä kansainvälisen tekstin suomennoksesta, vaikka ehkä jotkin yksittäiset säännökset perustuvat kansainvälisiin vastineisiin.

Toinen asiaan liittyvä kysymys on, miten kyseinen lauseke pitäisi jäsentää:

_rajavyöhykkeellä, putkistoissa tai johdoissa kuljetettavat tavarat_
=
1) "tavarat, jotka kuljetetaan rajavyöhykkeellä putkistojen tai johtojen välityksellä"
vai
2) "tavarat, jotka kuljetetaan rajavyöhykkeellä tai putkistoissa tai johdoissa"

Kumpi on oikein tai kuulostaa oikealta?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Mielestäni vaihtoehto 2 on ainoa mahdollinen.


----------



## Spongiformi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Mielestäni vaihtoehto 2 on ainoa mahdollinen.



Miksi tullia kiinnostaisi hyödyke, jota kuljetetaan putkissa tai johdoissa jossakin muualla kuin rajavyöhykkeellä? Se ei kuulu tullin toimialueeseen, ellei se ole kytköksissä laajempaan järjestelmään, joka liittyy rajan ylittävään toimintaan.

Perun sanani, koska kyse on lakitekstistä. Vaikka siellä väitettäisiin mitä ihmeellisyyksiä tai ristiriitaisuuksia hyvänsä, niin käännöksessä täytyy esiintyä samat ihmeellisyydet, kunnes eduskunta ne korjaa.


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> rajavyöhykkeellä, putkistoissa tai johdoissa kuljetettavat tavarat
> =
> 1) "tavarat, jotka kuljetetaan rajavyöhykkeellä putkistojen tai johtojen välityksellä"
> vai
> 2) "tavarat, jotka kuljetetaan rajavyöhykkeellä tai putkistoissa tai johdoissa"


Suomen kielen pilkkusääntöjen mukaan 2).

Tullilain 50 § 1 momentissa viitataan koodeksiin eli EU:n asetukseen 952/2013 ja sen artiklaan 135, jonka kohta 5:

Mitä 1 ja 2 kohdassa säädetään, ei estä soveltamasta *rajavyöhykkeellä taikka putkistoissa tai johdoissa kuljetettaviin tavaroihin* sekä muuhun taloudelliselta merkitykseltään vähäiseen liikenteeseen, kuten kirjeisiin, postikortteihin ja painotuotteisiin sekä niiden sähköisiin, muiden tiedontallennusvälineiden sisältämiin vastineisiin, tai matkustajien kuljettamiin tavaroihin erityissääntöjä edellyttäen, että tällä ei vaaranneta tullivalvonta- ja tullitarkastusmahdollisuuksia.​


----------



## Gavril

Katsoin tuon EU-säädöksen englanninkielistä vastinetta, josta selvisi, että

_putkistoissa tai johdoissa kuljetettaviin tavaroihin_
*=*
"goods transported (...) in pipelines and wires "

Kyse taitaa siis ollakin säkhöstä, öljystä, kaasusta tms.?

Kiitos kaikille


----------

